# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Рекомендации по настройке домашней Wi-Fi сети

## Никита Соловьев

*Введение*

В настоящее время наличие Wi-Fi едва ли не в каждом доме явление привычное и знакомое: широкий спектр устройств, способных работать с беспроводной сетью всячески способствует этому, а провайдеры  предоставляют пользователям модемы, роутеры и терминалы с  Wi-Fi. В свою очередь, производители сетевых устройств  стремятся максимально упростить процесс настройки беспроводного соединения. Более старые устройства комплектовались компакт-дисками, содержащими мастер быстрой настройки, сейчас же, все основные настройки выполнены изготовителем, включая защищенную Wi-Fi сеть, реквизиты которой указаны на устройстве или в документации. Остается только указать логин и пароль для доступа к сети, если это предусмотрено типом соединения. Устройства, предоставляемые провайдером, как правило, полностью настроены и готовы к работе в его сети.  
_О чём тогда разговор?_ Что может быть проще: подключить сетевой кабель, вставить блок питания в розетку и всё работает. Работает, но далеко не всегда так хорошо, как хотелось бы. Например, возникают сложности при подключении устройств к беспроводной сети или скорость не соответствует заявленной провайдером. 
Большое количество нюансов при настройке сетей Wi-Fi, к сожалению, вносит свои коррективы в кажущийся таким простым процесс настройки. Статьи и заметки по данному вопросу можно найти на тематических ресурсах, базах знаний производителей оборудования и специализированной литературе. Информация, как правило, рассчитана на подготовленного пользователя и довольно фрагментирована.  В данной статье  мы обратим внимание на самые распространенных вопросы настройки домашней беспроводной сети. 

Здесь не рассматриваются альтернативные прошивки, расширяющие функционал устройств, а также корпоративная сторона вопроса. Ввиду низкой распространенности, устройства, работающие на частоте 5 ГГц упоминаются лишь как возможная альтернатива, однако мы всегда рады обсуждениям и вопросам, которые Вы можете задать ниже.
__________________________
*Коротко о выборе устройства*

При выборе устройства, прежде всего, следует определиться с видом подключения к сети интернет. Если Ваш провайдер использует ADSL (интернет через телефонную линию), то выбор Wi-Fi устройства следует свести к маршрутизаторам со встроенным ADSL модемом (рисунок 1). Если к телефонной линии подключена охранная сигнализация, может потребоваться специальный тип модема, уточните это у Вашего ADSL провайдера. 

Рисунок 1.

Если доступ осуществляется по технологии Ethernet, Вам потребуется обычный маршрутизатор с WAN портом (рисунок 2), такой тип устройств встречается наиболее часто. Это же устройство можно использовать как беспроводную точку доступа, если Ваш ADSL провайдер предоставляет свой модем.

Рисунок 2. 

В PON (оптоволоконных) сетях, которые активно развиваются крупными телефонными компаниями последние годы, применяются специальные терминалы. Как правило, их устанавливает провайдер и заменить их на собственный не представляется возможным. В таком случае можно приобрести обычный маршрутизатор с Wi-Fi и использовать его как беспроводную точку доступа, если беспроводной функционал терминала оставляет желать лучшего.
__________________________

*Cтандарты и скорость передачи*

_О стандартах._ Вопросами стандартизации в этой области занимается организация IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers), стандарт именуются 802.11 (так же можно встретить обозначения Wi-Fi 802.11 или же просто Wi-Fi). 
Стандарт 802.11 в свою очередь подразделяется на несколько производных стандартов, которые принято обозначать буквами  IEEE 802.11a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, n. Наиболее часто встречаются  802.11b, 802.11g и наиболее популярный в настоящее время 802.11n. Стоит отметить, что выпускается все больше устройств, поддерживающих новый стандарт 802.11aс. В активной разработке находится стандарт 802.11ad.
Описания всех стандартов 802.11, скорости и частотные диапазоны можно найти на соответствующей странице в википедии. 
Здесь мы рассмотрим лишь то, что будет интересовать нас далее, а именно:
Стандарт 802.11g – разработан в 2003 году и постепенно «исчезает из радиоэфира», однако всё ещё встречаются устройства, которые требуют от роутеров и точек доступа поддержки данного стандарта или режимов совместимости, например, игровая консоль Sony Playstation 3. Все её реинкарнации поддерживают только 802.11g. 
Стандарт g обеспечивает максимальную скорость до 54 Мбит/c, частота 2,4 ГГц.
Стандарт 802.11n – Разработан в 2009 году и на сегодняшний день является наиболее широко распространенным. Поддерживает скорости до 600 Мбит на частотах 2,4 или 5 ГГц. Стандарт предусматривает обратную совместимость  с 802.11a/b/g, что и используется в большинстве точек доступа по умолчанию.

_Приблизиться_ к максимальной скорости, поддерживаемой стандартом n в 600 Мбит/с можно применяя устройства четырьмя антеннами и используя широкополосные каналы в 40 МГц.

*Радиоканалы*

Подобно телевизору или радиоприемнику частотный диапазон Wi-Fi делится на несколько поддиапазонов, традиционно именуемых каналами.  
Диапазоне частот, отведенный для беспроводных сетей Wi-Fi 2,4 – 2,488 ГГц  делится на 13 (в США на 11) каналов (рисунок 3) ширина канала составляет 22 МГц.  На рис.3 также выделены три неперекрывающихся канала: 1,6,11.

Рисунок 3.

Указанные выше три неперекрывающиеся канала рекомендуются для использования, во многих случаях провайдеры настраивают устройства по умолчанию для работы на одном из этих каналов. 
__________________________
В качестве заметки следует отметить две особенности т.н. «крайних» каналов. Речь идёт о 1 и 13 (11 для устройств, произведенных в США):

– Первая особенность вытекает прямо из заголовка: поскольку в США доступно только 11 каналов, устройства, предназначенные для использования на территории этой страны, не смогут работать в сетях Wi-Fi, использующих канал 12 или 13. Наиболее популярна такая проблема с устройствами Apple. 
– Следует отметить, что в некоторых устройствах мощность передатчика на каналах 1 и 13 (11) намеренно снижена, чтобы избежать помех в соседних диапазонах.  
__________________________

В случае если Ваша беспроводная сеть находится вдали от соседских устройств (например, на даче), проблемы выбора канала обычно не возникает, доступны все каналы и данную опцию можно передать для управления роутеру или выбрать один из вышеуказанных каналов. В многоквартирных домах ситуация часто противоположная.  
Определить, какие каналы являются приемлемыми для использования помогут следующие утилиты
Microsoft Windows: I_nSSIDer, Free Wi-Fi Scanner_;
Linux: _LinSSID_;
Mac: _Wi-Fi Explorer, Wi-Fi Scanner_;
Android: _Wi-Fi Analyzer_.
При помощи указанных утилит Вы можете просканировать радиоэфир и определить уровень загруженности каналов и выбрать наиболее свободный для корректной работы беспроводной сети.

_При выборе канала учитывайте следующее:_

Уровень сигнала устройств соседей;
Количество точек, использующих определенный канал;
Ориентируйтесь на рекомендуемые каналы 1, 6, 11;
Помните, что некоторые устройства могут не поддерживать работу на каналах 12 и 13.

__________________________
Большинство современных роутеров и точек доступа могут использовать каналы шириной в 40 МГц, что позволяет (теоретически) достигнуть скорости в 150-300 Мбит/с. Однако в условиях многоквартирных домов такая перспектива кажется весьма сомнительной, наиболее вероятно, что использование канала в 40 МГц лишь снизит стабильность соединения. Однако, в более-менее «чистых» квартирах такая настройка может быть полезной, экспериментируйте. 
__________________________

*Мощность передатчика
*
Настройки по умолчанию для большинства устройств предусматривают работу передатчика на полную (100%) мощность. Мощность передатчика влияет на радиус действия точки и в случае небольших помещений (1-2 комнатная квартира) может быть снижена до 50% без существенного влияния на покрытие, таким образом Вы снизите уровень сигнала от Вашей точки в соседских квартирах и, как следствие, обеспечите им лучшие условия для настройки беспроводной сети. Тут следует отметить, что соседям желательно провести такой же эксперимент и подобрать оптимальную мощность для своих устройств, что редко достижимо, однако своя, правильно настроенная точка доступа нас интересует больше.
Не стоит забывать и о расположении, учитывая диаграмму направленности антенны, которые применяются в большинстве домашних роутеров, наиболее эффективным считается размещение устройства на возвышенности,  в центре помещения. Антенны рекомендуется располагать под углом 90° (вертикально вверх).

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*,  Sinn

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

